# Wat nou gemaak??? What to do now???



## SAVaper (20/8/16)

My 7 year old son comes out of his room.
Daddy, check what I made...
I made my own KBox.
Can I have some Debbie Does Donuts?

....?????

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/8/16)

Raises quite a dilemma, doesn't it. I don't have small kids anymore, but to those who do, how do you handle it? If they copy smoking it's pretty clear how to handle it - whether it's successful or not. But vaping. I'm really interested what you'll say.


----------



## blujeenz (20/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> But vaping. I'm really interested what you'll say.


Simple, I encourage smokers to move to vaping and non smokers I discourage altogether.

My grandson grabbed my mod and blew into it, needless to say he didnt get 3 cheers. 
Kids learn by imitation and also require guidance, something to keep in mind.


----------



## Huffapuff (20/8/16)

It's a challenge - my daughter is only 2, but I try not to vape around her. Just don't want to plant any ideas in her mind. Not too sure what I'm going to do when she gets older though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/8/16)

When they're very young a no will do. But as they get older you have to come up with a convincing why.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Effjh (21/8/16)

Well that K-Box looks in much better shape than the first spliff I tried to roll my own in High School.

Let the boy play, it's just a toy. I had many toy guns and swords as a kid and don't own or desire to own either now.
Just a thought that crossed my mind.. IF vaping doesn't disappear one day because of regulation, imagine the kiff mods that are going to be around when he is of legal vaping age. With cigs it pretty much stayed the same for decades, vape gear are actually tech gadgets, much cooler and more room for innovation.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/16)

As you might have guessed from the pictures we made a joke of it and had a good laugh. But of coarse I realize the seriousness of the underlying thought process in his mind.
Like @Effjh says he plays with guns but we do not think he will become a serial killer. We will educate him to the dangers in life and hope for the best.
As many on this forum has realized (including my own parents) we cannot choose for our children. We can only educate them.
Most important is that they learn by following our example. At least the vaping example is better than the analogue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (21/8/16)

I have a very liberal style when raising my kids. I hide nothing from them but inform them of the consequences of habits ....good or bad.
Only a parent can know what the true level of their discipline, intellect and personality is. My 13 year old daughter was attracted to vaping because of the awesome smells of my DIY juices. Unlike my son she is adamant, impatient and very strong willed ....... a lot like myself.
I just made her a non-nicotine fruit loop vape so she could try it on 20W istick. I know the phase will pass because I allowed her to try it.
I would much rather prefer my kids learning about all life has to offer when they show interest than take the "wait till you turn 18" or "you can do what you want under your own roof" approach.
Wisdom comes from experience and when they still young then experience under a wiser parents guidance is often a excellent means to avoiding future bad habits arising.
I feel it all depends on the childs personality, the bond between family members and the parents approach.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/8/16)

@SAVaper Please don't get me wrong. It's just a kid doing what kids do. 

It just occurred to me that as vapers (and mostly ex-smokers) we do tend to focus on the positives of vaping for us. Now when my kids were in their early teens it was easy to point out the many serious negatives of smoking and I wondered what negatives I would point to re vaping if I was bringing up kids, and how that would in turn influence my thinking about vaping.

It does present an interesting question to me. I wouldn't encourage a teenager to vape if he wasn't already smoking, would I just let it be or would I try to discourage it, and if so, how. Just wondered how others felt about it.

Didn't want to derail your thread, sorry man.

Cute kid, btw.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I have a very liberal style when raising my kids. I hide nothing from them but inform them of the consequences of habits ....good or bad.
> Only a parent can know what the true level of their discipline, intellect and personality is. My 13 year old daughter was attracted to vaping because of the awesome smells of my DIY juices. Unlike my son she is adamant, impatient and very strong willed ....... a lot like myself.
> I just made her a non-nicotine fruit loop vape so she could try it on 20W istick. I know the phase will pass because I allowed her to try it.
> I would much rather prefer my kids learning about all life has to offer when they show interest than take the "wait till you turn 18" or "you can do what you want under your own roof" approach.
> ...



I agree 100%
I want to be the one teaching my child about life and habits. I do not want him te learn from TV / friends etc. He is 7 and I allow him to taste my beer and my wine etc. When he asks about something on TV I take the time to explain and teach him in accordance with our family values etc.
If I say NO, he will still be curious and will learn from somebody else.
I know because that is what I did...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @SAVaper Please don't get me wrong. It's just a kid doing what kids do.
> 
> It just occurred to me that as vapers (and mostly ex-smokers) we do tend to focus on the positives of vaping for us. Now when my kids were in their early teens it was easy to point out the many serious negatives of smoking and I wondered what negatives I would point to re vaping if I was bringing up kids, and how that would in turn influence my thinking about vaping.
> 
> ...




You did not derail the thread in any way. All opinions are welcome.

As for any negatives (that we know of at the moment) the only thing I would teach my son is that any habit enslaves you. I will try to teach him not to become a slave to anything in life.

Thanks for the compliment. He is quite the prankster. Always trying to pull a prank or scare his mother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> I will try to teach him not to become a slave to anything in life.


Lol ......I often get the question in my Biology classes as to whether I ever smoked weed as a youth and my answer is in the lines of your quote.
My answer is "no" because I just decided that there is no way that I would be willing to rely on a f.......ng plant to manipulate my mood or train of thought.
I am human ....the most complex organism on the planet. I refuse to become the bi.ch of a weed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (21/8/16)

KZOR said:


> I have a very liberal style when raising my kids. I hide nothing from them but inform them of the consequences of habits ....good or bad.
> Only a parent can know what the true level of their discipline, intellect and personality is. My 13 year old daughter was attracted to vaping because of the awesome smells of my DIY juices. Unlike my son she is adamant, impatient and very strong willed ....... a lot like myself.
> I just made her a non-nicotine fruit loop vape so she could try it on 20W istick. I know the phase will pass because I allowed her to try it.
> I would much rather prefer my kids learning about all life has to offer when they show interest than take the "wait till you turn 18" or "you can do what you want under your own roof" approach.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better.. be open and be honest and be sure to guide your kids with the truth rather than weening them off stuff with lies.. Instead it makes them want it more

I do however disagree with letting your 13yr old vape. Even tho it's non nicotine it's still habit forming


----------



## wiesbang (21/8/16)

My cousin says it best to her 6year old

Do what I say and not what I do!

When I visited, the little one and her step siblings was very facenated(spelling ) with my vape. Obviously they all wanted to try and I had to explain why not. Then even after explained little Zoë asked "but why?" Her mom walks past and says " Zoë wat sê ek?".....with a big sigh she replies with "doen wat jy sê en nie wat jy doen nie" lol too cute

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

